# Ruger OCD



## bg18566 (Apr 24, 2015)

I think I have a problem that No one should ever admit in public. I really, really like Ruger revolvers.

This is a sample of how devastating a Ruger OCD issue can be.

My Beretta's and 1911's insisted on being moved to the top shelves of the safe.

The Glock's want to leave and not be seen with me in public.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

bg18566 said:


> View attachment 1172
> 
> 
> I think I have a problem that No one should ever admit in public. I really, really like Ruger revolvers.
> ...


Sorry to hear that! BUT........
I have an even more serious condition called 
Webleyopathy!!!!









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Y'all don't need AA.......do ya?

Is that whatcha call Ruger Rediculitus


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Only one single action ? Heresy I say !


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

OP, that's no problem at all, except for your wallet....and maybe your wife, if your married!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Higgy Baby said:


> Y'all don't need AA.......do ya?
> 
> Is that whatcha call Ruger Rediculitus


That is ridiculous! Literally


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I loved the photo and see no problem there. Those are nice!
"LONG LIVE BILL RUGER!"


----------

